# Healthy ways to gain weight??



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Honestly, as long as the baby is gaining and doing well and you are not dropping weight, there is absolutely no reason to gain weight *just* to gain weight!

I had a few extra pounds from my first when I became PG with my 2nd kiddo... I left the hospital weighing what I *should* have weighed going into that PG. Way nicer than having extra weight that I then needed to lose.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless your doctor is concerned with the weight don't worry about it. I had this same issue with my last pregnancy, my doctor was not worried about it and my youngest was born weighing in at a whopping 10 pounds 9 ounces... and now that same "little baby" is 16 years old and is a towering 6'3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed. Don't worry about your weight. Eat as healthy as possible, and give up unhealthy treats--THOSE are what puts on pounds, and they are a BitXX to get rid of afterwards. You've probably been prescribed vitamins and supplements--sounds like we're talking about our horses!!!, LOL--they will help. Call the office and ask the nurse about what to eat.
Congratulations!!!


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I am actually losing (albiet not a ton) while baby is gaining though. He is like taking everything...OH GOD. my husband was a 9+ pound baby...I was a little under 7..hopefully this kid isnt HUGE..


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL you can do it!

I am a whopping 5'2" and 110lbs and my youngest was 9lbs! I literally bounced back and was up and running 2 days after she was born. I had a 2yr old and my newborn and was out, about, shopping for our ongoing home remodel and feeling great.

Took me 6 weeks to start feeling semi-human again with my itty, bitty 6 pounder. Maybe big babies are a good thing?


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

me being perscribed vitamins is and understatment... I take so many, that I have to take them at night so I dont fill up on them and not eat breakfast LOL.. 

I suppose I should have asked the doc yesterday, but she was on call for L&D and was kind of hurried, so it slipped my mind. 

When I do eat junk food, my cravings dont last long...I bought some toblerone chocolate because of a craving..took me a month and a half to eat the stupid bar..so I definetly dont *usually* over indulge on treats.. 

I guess I am wondering what some high calorie healthy foods are?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Avocados are good... the fat in them is excellent for brain development. 

I ate a lot of red meat (I am always slightly anemic), fruits, vegetables, a ton of avocados as a friend had a tree, no dairy due to an allergy so I had almond milk, soy milk and soy "ice cream".


----------

